# MB Nemisis Question



## TBro (Jan 19, 2007)

I read in the reviews section that the Nemisis and the Fuji Aloha 1.0 are the same bike. After review, they do seem to share a lot of similarities in parts and design. Can anyone shed some light on this for me? Mike, can you comment on whether or not the Nemisis is a rebaged Aloha without giving away any secrets or getting into trouble with your suppliers?

Thanks,
TBro


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*not a secret*



TBro said:


> I read in the reviews section that the Nemisis and the Fuji Aloha 1.0 are the same bike. After review, they do seem to share a lot of similarities in parts and design. Can anyone shed some light on this for me? Mike, can you comment on whether or not the Nemisis is a rebaged Aloha without giving away any secrets or getting into trouble with your suppliers?
> 
> Thanks,
> TBro



Rebadged is a strange term - it implies a situation that is not the case

however, many bikes we sell are made in factories that make other bikes; sometimes to the same spec, sometimes to slightly different spec. always our bikes are the same grade as any bike you see from Taiwan that says on the DT Fuji, Specialized, Trek, Felt, Giant, or a list of other names.

if you look at this test you will see a Pearson in England using the same frame as our Immortal -- this does not mean the Pearson is a rebadged Motobecane -- it just means we both use the same frame
http://pedalforce.com/online/File/Pedalforce_cplus.pdf

the Nemesis frame is the same as the Aloha used to be -- Motobecane specs do not generally change for effect of being a new year model, if something works well it stays as is unless there is some big reason to change

the Nemesis has proven to be a great Tri bike at a really low price - thousands of happy customers on that design

hard to go wrong at that price

mike


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Virginia Beach has a pretty larger Triathlon called the Sandman and last years winner of the bike portion was on a Nemsis. It certainly is a capable bike.

However, rebadged, is a accurate term. Fuji invest time and money into the design and than other companies copy that and sell pretty much the same bike.

If I understand what BD Mike has said in the past correctly, since Fuji and the plant that makes the frame are owned by the same folks they allow other brands to do this. From their perspective a frame sale is a frame sale.

It allows companies like BD to exist without really having R&D expense.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Mike, 

Thanks for the PDF download. I have always enjoyed Cycling Plus reviews because they don't get into class warfare and just review the bike based on its merits and not whose decal is on it. 

Thanks
Patrick


----------

